# I would like a book section for battles of the books, also a temple to Beefheart and Zappa were people could go and complain



## thehillswillechoit (Oct 27, 2020)

it's around here somewhere


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 27, 2020)

Sober today?


----------



## thehillswillechoit (Oct 28, 2020)

and a school for writing, so that poor people who can't write their names can have their say on Rollitup

instead of listening to the same educated, middle class fun warts

with their amazing sock and shit trope prose and that white boy

righteous indignation that so appealing. 

Blow it out your K, mister Kafka

then stick a life-size dummy (they all dummies) of Roger What shit
up your sex organ Aalst

for the nonce and the lasts and Banksy up your Jew Baiting arse

Hoo ma dhow wen?


----------



## thehillswillechoit (Oct 28, 2020)

I hate bullies, especially educated it's already over bullies, and they all ganga up on you like skinheads or democrats

and you know it's not just you getting bashed

there's all the other an Alphabets these Abu Alleys have done before

the HOW DARE YOU BRIGADE of written proficiency and immaculate prose.

You're a Logorrheoria, K.

A talking over everybody else is what you are, and why?

Because you can right 'troll' and your 'shit' and your fucking 'coniferous' 

Yet make it grammatically 'coni-virus' correct.

You're a free flying 'sock' cough, a Cop Orff K Kopf
Totenkopf, you're Celine's pay

a dirty maw of a stalwart Kurva Anya

AS fun Yah!

Up the Myshkin! Dhow win to the Jill daze Skin!

people are people!


----------



## thehillswillechoit (Oct 28, 2020)

doesn't mean you're a bad person


----------



## thehillswillechoit (Oct 28, 2020)

it's what I am, so shoot me


----------



## osowhom (Oct 28, 2020)

i believe that is Captain Beefheart


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 28, 2020)

Whew! That's certainly a hill of swill.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 28, 2020)

thehillswillechoit said:


> I hate bullies, especially educated it's already over bullies, and they all ganga up on you like skinheads or democrats
> 
> and you know it's not just you getting bashed
> 
> ...


OMG is that you? I hope not. That looks like a midget UFC fighter had a baby with sloth from The Goonies.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 29, 2020)

Omg, I'm not being an intellectual bully, but the spelling and grammar here.is nearly as bad as mine.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 29, 2020)

thehillswillechoit said:


> View attachment 4727531
> doesn't mean you're a bad person


That dude definitely looks like he's staring at someone inappropriately, and Karen back there is telling her friend to call the cops.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

What’s a trope, stoned farmer?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 29, 2020)

My boy Cain Velasquez


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2020)

ima go with no and shut this down cause i need entirely way too manty drugs to comprehend this


----------

